# Foam Inserts for Hard Cases



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Arsi,

Check out any local fabric shops. Many of them will carry different types of foam and some will actually do some type of upholstery work in house. Also check out upholstery type businesses and see who they might recommend.


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

Try http://www.foambymail.com/packaging-foam.html

Prices are pretty reasonable. Cheaper than buying a full replacement foam set from skb.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

packing foam is what you want. but remember think twice cut once 

http://www.efoam.co.uk/products.html 

Here's a video of a chap cutting foam for his gun case the principles are the same for a bow case,






I hope you find this helpful

Shoot well


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

When it comes to cutting the foam, after carefully marking (and double checking), see if you can find someone with a large chest freezer. Put the foam in there overnight. Use a filet knife or one of those break away razors extended out. You will find that the frozen (or very cold) foam will cut much cleaner.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I have also found out that it's easier to use a 2 piece method for my archery case foam. Top piece is about 1 1/4 - 1/1/2" thick. I cut all the way through it. The bottom piece is about is 1/2" and I simply glue this on the bottom of the top piece. Makes a much neater foam insert that way. Also getting an inexpensive "Hot" wire knife makes great cuts /in foam. Also any serrated electric knife works well. The key thing in a electric knife for foam is that it cuts in both directions so the foam doesn't get stretched out whi;e cutting.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

The more you travel, the less you like precut foam for anything. Experienced archers ditch the foam and use clothing, towels, and other means to maximize storage and minimize weight.


----------

